# Cambell Hausfield 3500 watt, engine speed?



## Jason Rose (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello all, joined over here to see if I can find some answers... 

Friend of mine traded for a campbell hausfeld 3500 watt generator, 6 hp Briggs Intek. Drug it out to show it to me, fired it up and it runs insanely fast, I put my tach on it and it's running around 6,000 RPM and putting out nearly 200 volts at that speed with no load. I told him it needs FIXED and there's no way I'd plug anything into that the way it is. I brought it home and took a look at it and it appears the govenor is free, I can operate it, slow the engine down, by pushing it back. The "throttle" was fixed, not movable, but I unbent the tab on it and put it to what should be low throttle, which slowed it down about 1,000 RPMs. It appears to be fairly new, and I don't see that anything has been tampered with on the linkages, there's only the one and it had the spring attached to it, all appears "factory". 

I'm assuming it should run about 3600 rpm, and maintain that speed with a load. At least when I held it at about 3600 I was getting about ~125V on my meter with no load. I tried some google research and found another forum from several years back, guy saying the one he had did the same thing, but no resolution other than people telling him that he must have bent a linkage... Just thought I'd see if anyone here ever came across one of these and perhaps had the same problem with it?


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

I would assume the governor is broken internally or the intake system has a huge air leak. Roger


----------



## Jason Rose (Jan 17, 2013)

Intake looks fine, so I'm guessing it's internal. With the engine being ran at double the RPMs for who knows how long I don't know that it would even be worth tearing it apart to repair for fear that something may let go after fixed when it's under load.


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

The only way to know is to take it apart and see. Roger


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

I doubt it was ran long like that as everthing hooked to it started blowing out happy smoke.

Probably looking at a broken governer as said above ..... try spraying carb cleaner all around the intake manifold and the gaskets make sure there is no leaks


----------

